# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  20 Tips om beter te slapen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*20 tips om beter te slapen* 

Een goede nachtrust begint bij goede slaaphygiëne. De volgende slaaptips zullen u helpen om slapeloosheid tegen te gaan of te voorkomen.

1. Ga zo veel mogelijk rond hetzelfde tijdstip slapen en sta rond hetzelfde uur op, ook in het weekend. Dit helpt om een vast slaap-waakritme te ontwikkelen en het bevordert de kwaliteit van de slaap. Maar overdrijf niet: ga pas naar bed als u zich slaperig voelt, niet alleen omdat de klok zegt dat het bedtijd is. Eén nachtje minder slapen is geen ramp. Ga naar bed wanneer u zich slaperig voelt, ook als uw normale bedtijd nog niet is aangebroken.

2. Niet iedereen heeft acht uur slaap nodig. Slaap zoveel als nodig is om u de volgende dag uitgerust en fris te voelen. Door de tijd in bed te beperken wordt de slaap vanzelf verbeterd. Teveel tijd in bed spenderen leidt tot onderbroken en oppervlakkige slaap. Het kan nuttig en leerzaam zijn om een tijdje op te schrijven om hoe laat u gaat slapen, hoelang u wakker ligt, hoe laat u opstaat, hoe uitgerust u de volgende morgen bent... 

3. Zorg voor een rustige en comfortabele slaapomgeving. Slaap in een rustige, geluidsarme, donkere kamer. Draag in een rumoerige omgeving eventueel oordopjes. Laat zeker geen licht branden op de slaapkamer. Zet ook alle lichtgevende toestellen (bv. TV) uit. 

4. Verlicht de kamer s ochtends direct bij het opstaan. Veel licht s morgens helpt onze biologische klok. Zorg omgekeerd s avonds voor het slapengaan voor gedempt licht.

5. Verlucht de slaapkamer geregeld en zorg voor een temperatuur van rond 16-18°C.

6. Zorg voor een goede kwaliteit van matras en hoofdkussen. Het is moeilijk om in slaap te vallen op een matras die te hard of te zacht is, of in een bed dat te klein of te oud is. De dikte en de stevigheid van de matras zijn afhankelijk van uw gewicht en lichaamsvorm. Het kussen moet de nekwervels goed ondersteunen. Gebruik lakens in natuurlijke stoffen. Vermijd knellende kleding in bed en draag geen nylon slaapgoed.

7. Onrustige partners en snurkers kunnen de nachtrust van iemand goed verknallen. Het gevolg is meestal slecht slapen. Apart slapen en oorproppen zijn vaak de enige hulpmiddelen, hoe vervelend dit ook kan zijn.

8. Reserveer de slaapkamer voor seks en slaap, niet om TV te kijken of te werken. 

9. Maak er een gewoonte van om alleen in bed te slapen en niet elke avond voor TV in slaap te vallen. Veel dutjes overdag kunnen uw slaap-waak-ritme ontregelen en een goede nachtrust belemmeren. Als u toch een dutje wilt doen, doe het dan voor 15:00 uur s middags en zorg ervoor dat het dutje niet langer is dan 45 minuten.

10. Uw activiteiten overdag beïnvloeden sterk uw nachtrust: zorg voor een goede afwisseling tussen inspanning en ontspanning. Dagelijkse lichaamsbeweging in de ochtend of vroege namiddag verbetert de slaap. Inspannende activiteiten vlak voor het slapengaan kunnen het inslapen echter tegenwerken. Ga zeker niet sporten vlak voor het slapengaan.

11. Vermijd TV, computerspelletjes, surfen op het internet, twitteren enz. vlak voor het slapengaan. 

12. Zowel honger als een volle maag kunnen u belemmeren om in slaap te vallen. Eet zeker geen grote maaltijd voor u naar bed gaat. Best is om 2 à 3 u voor het slapengaan niet meer te eten. Een lichte snack vóór het slapengaan kan de slaap wel bevorderen.

13. Vermijd om grote hoeveelheden water te drinken in de avond om nachtelijk opstaan om te plassen te voorkomen.

14. Beperk 's avonds het gebruik van opwekkende stoffen zoals tabak, koffie, cola enz. Rook zeker nooit in bed.

15. Wie 's avonds veel alcohol drinkt, zal wel sneller inslapen maar minder diep slapen en vroeger wakker worden.

16. Neem uw problemen niet mee naar bed: zorg ervoor dat u ze op de ene of de andere manier buiten de slaapkamer houdt door er bv. over te praten of te schrijven. 

17. Probeer te ontspannen voor het slapengaan. Geniet van een warm bad, luister naar ontspannende muziek, maak een avondwandeling... Ontspanningsoefeningen vlak voor u naar bed gaat, kunnen het inslapen bevorderen. 

18. Zet de wekker buiten zicht als het geluid u hindert of als u de neiging hebt om voortdurend naar de wekker te kijken. Zet omgekeerd de wekker wel in het zicht als u tegen de ochtend onrustig slaapt omdat u wil weten hoe laat het is.

19. Als u voelt dat u niet in slaap raakt, blijf dan niet piekeren, maar sta dan na een 20-tal minuten op en doe iets anders tot u slaperig wordt.

20. Vermijd slaappillen (indien men niet lijdt aan insomnie). Incidenteel en kortstondig gebruik van een kortwerkend slaapmiddel kan nuttig zijn om een tijdelijke verstoring van het slaap/waakritme aan te passen (b.v. op reis, wanneer men in een ander bed slaapt, enz...). Gebruik alleszins niet meer dan twee- tot driemaal per week een slaappil. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Vaak zijn de meeste dingen die je kunt doen echt te simpel voor woorden!
Maar ik spreek uit ervaring dat ikzelf wel gewoon tv kan kijken en hierna gewoon direct inslaap val!

----------

